

Highly ironic comment from Steve Yegge (scroll down to "Lame Languages") - Darmani
http://web.archive.org/web/20050403213209/www.cabochon.com/mt/archives/2004_09.html

======
rob_rasmussen
That he gave Javascript another chance says more about him than his dismissal
of it four years ago.

However: _The Python community is the frostiest on the planet. They're
complete kneebiting buttheads to the last man._

I try hard not to conflate the merits of a programming language with its
"community" (although sometimes that's _damned_ hard to do), and it's made me
a happier programmer.

(That said, I don't think I'd characterize the Python community as frosty or
buttheads, either today or in 2004.)

~~~
mindaugas
actually there are two things about python, which kind of backs yegge's
opinion: 1\. there is "the only true way" to indent your code; 2\. type ctrl-d
to exit; :D

------
silentbicycle
It's not reasonable for people to have changed their opinion _after four
years_?

ECMAScript itself has changed since then, too.

~~~
petercooper
Agree in principle, but it's not quite four years.

The quoted post was on September 5, 2004. On September 25, 2006, Yegge said
"Rhino rocks." - [http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/09/bloggers-
block-4-rub...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/09/bloggers-block-4-ruby-
and-java-and.html) \- So two years. The only new thing in that time was
JavaScript 1.7 (which _was_ a pretty good release, AFAIR).

~~~
swombat
Even so, being able to change your mind is a sign of intelligence. Being able
to publicly change your mind is a sign of moral fortitude.

Being incapable of either is a sign of stupidity and moral whoredom.

~~~
petercooper
Oh, I _totally_ agree. I was just being pedantic over the numbers.

------
swombat
_Posted by rhialto_

Steve Yegge changed his name from "Rhialto"?

~~~
sfg
I think that is his character's name in Wyvern.

------
shaunxcode
from what my google-fu is indicating rhialto is one of his "in game" names
from a game he developed called wyvern? If you go here: [http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2007/12/boring-stevey-status...](http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2007/12/boring-stevey-status-update.html) you can see
people referring to him as rhialto and referring to wyvern.

